# What is Spray Foam Insulation?



## shanemcguire1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Hello, 
I am Shane. 
I would like to know about Spray Foam Insulation. What is Spray Foam Insulation? What is the actual term it is?


----------



## ronbryanroofing (Mar 25, 2009)

Welcome Shane.

Some roofing Contractors on here are mentioning adding insulation to their abilities. They however are not talking about Spray Foam but blow in loose fiberglass or cello.

I do believe in some situations it would be the way to go. Unfinished floor and possibly walls as in new construction. I am under the impression the insulation itself is flame retardant once installed and also termite/ insect resistant for the Southern region. However roofs, I think too many ventilation restrictions to comply with Manufacturer's Installation procedures 

My Bank was building a new branch and we roofed it. Design called for a "Hot Roof" meaning no ventilation, and that being said made it hard to find a shingle manufacturer to warrantee. They ended up insulating the ceiling joists and leaving the attic "cold" as is standard soffit and ridge vents.

I would Google it for more detailed specs and uses, try "Icymene".


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

For roofs, it is usually called PUF, Poly-Urethane Foam.

There are a lot of other sprayed on systems too.

Which are you looking at and why?

That might help us answer your questions better.

Ed


----------



## builderr (Apr 1, 2009)

icynene is an open cell spray foam insulation
Closed cell SPF / sprayed polyurethene foam is a different product.

This product, sprayed against the bottom of an attic sheathing and rafters 
cavity has recently been determined by GAF to be acceptable as an
unvented roof substrate for ventilation arguments. Keep in mind that despite the additional cost of having this system in your construction has been said to be 3-4 X the cost of fibreglas, the payback is tremendous...often as quickly as 3-4 years. Beware of the tightness of your house, as far as heat loss, heat gain, and noise. Indoor air quality equipment is often needed when a complete system is installed...you need to move your air to stay healty...it has nothing to do with the product, but with the efficiency of the system itself.

If you need verification
of this, I can put you in touch of my distributor's outside salesman
that researched this for me. I have seen advertising in UK for
systems that spray the roof framing area under slate roofs on 1x4 battens
into a solid mass. If you need in depth technical information.....
there are a few around here who actually own equipment and believe
in it . I would direct my questions towards them...although they're 
equipment was originally purchased to install sprayed SPF roofing, the need to diversify into other creative applications has added to their repetoire of services, such as spraymaxliners.com
my personal adviser for these roof systems is a guy from Jacksonville FL
named Tom Hay. I hope this helps.

David


----------



## shanemcguire1 (Apr 1, 2009)

Ed the Roofer said:


> For roofs, it is usually called PUF, Poly-Urethane Foam.
> 
> There are a lot of other sprayed on systems too.
> 
> ...


I am building a storage room behind the home(Backyard). Almost all the work is complete. Only insulation work is remaining. So I am confused because I never use this room often. 
Suggest me, Should I spent more for spray foam Insulation?
OR Should I use any regular insulation?

Helps and suggestion vitally require.


----------



## Kanga Roofing (Jun 8, 2011)

shanemcguire1 said:


> Hello,
> I am Shane.
> I would like to know about Spray Foam Insulation. What is Spray Foam Insulation? What is the actual term it is?


Hey, here's a nice DIY vid ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GnMtlStZM4s


----------

